# Video card



## coyote_zed (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm toying around with the idea of purchasing a video card for my desktop workstation ... I'm thinking this could help avoid having to wait for drm-kmod package to be built for the new dot release after the EOL has been reached for the previous dot release. Does anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 5, 2021)

coyote_trackz said:


> I'm toying around with the idea of purchasing a video card for my desktop workstation ... I'm thinking this could help avoid having to wait for drm-kmod package to be built for the new dot release after the EOL has been reached for the previous dot release.


To avoid waiting just rebuild the driver from ports.

I have always been quite satisfied with AMD. I've had an RX 570 installed for about three years now and when fbsd 13 is out i do buy a newer one.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 6, 2021)

Yeah, don't bother. The premise of the question is entirely wrong and you can't buy anything decent at an adequate price with the recent GPU shortage anyway.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 6, 2021)

Unless you do 3D graphics stuff, you can use (almost) any old graphics card as framebuffer.
Simple graphics cards also consume less energy, produce less heat and thus are cheaper in operation, too.


----------

